# Emergency Services Academy ltd. Sherwood park



## errey (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi guys, I was just wondering if anyone has gone to esa in Sherwood Park, AB for the EMT course.  I'm currently registered to take part in the entrance competition in a months time.  I would be lying if i said I wasn't nervous for the competition.  Its been a year since i wrote my ACP for EMR and i did very well, and i have been working in the industrial medical sector ever since and i have been studying quite a lot.  so does anyone have any advice who have been through it?  I think i'm just nervous because i haven't wrote a test on it in a long time.

thanks


----------



## NiMiXeS (Mar 17, 2013)

I haven't gone myself but I have heard bad things about ESA. Have you considered NAIT? They have a very good reputation.


----------



## errey (Mar 31, 2013)

really I've only ever heard of great things from the school, either way they accepted me so I guess I will find out


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 31, 2013)

I have only heard good things about ESA.  AHASTI in Calgary is also another good school.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Apr 4, 2013)

I had to choose between them and PERCOM for medic school. I decided PERCOM based upon recommendations, the price, and the clinical site quality. 

I might be crazy thou ...... :rofl:


----------



## Trailrider (May 16, 2013)

errey said:


> really I've only ever heard of great things from the school, either way they accepted me so I guess I will find out




Goodluck. Hopefully you get Jodi as your main instructor. She's awesome.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 1, 2014)

azemtb255 said:


> I had to choose between them and PERCOM for medic school. I decided PERCOM based upon recommendations, the price, and the clinical site quality.
> 
> I might be crazy thou ...... :rofl:



Sorry for digging up this old thread but, I have never heard of PERCOM.  You do know the school we are talking about does not offer paramedic.  They only offer EMR, EMT, and firefighting courses  courses and that they are located in Sherwood Park Alberta Canada.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 24, 2014)

NiMiXeS said:


> I haven't gone myself but I have heard bad things about ESA. Have you considered NAIT? They have a very good reputation.


From what I have heard NAIT students are having a hard time passing their registration exams.  ESA students seem to be able to pass the ACoP registration exam better than NAIT.


----------

